# Cordless Framing Nailer Reviews



## KSContractor (Aug 24, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with any good Cordless Framing Nailers? 

I have been enjoying my Paslode 16ga Trim Nailer, it has worked out very well for trim work around windows and other small jobs. However, in 3 months I sent it back twice for warranty repairs. Therefore, I am hesitant to buy their Paslode Framing Nailer just yet, but I love the ease of not carrying around a compressor for small to medium size jobs. 

Also, I realize that there are many people who love their pneumatic framing nailers; however, I want to keep this discussion focused on cordless framing nailer reviews (good or bad). Thanks


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

They are handy. But do have some problems. I haven't had durability issues. But they can be finicky. The fuel cell has to be warm enough. The battery has to be charged right. . I don't like them on a crew but they seem to work well for an owner/ operator that takes the time to learn the tool and pay attention to it. . I swap out the fuel cells and keep 1 under my jacket in a shirt pocket. Also seems there are different brands of fuel cells. . Only the Pasload brand was reliable.


----------



## HEINC (Mar 24, 2013)

KSContractor said:


> Does anyone have experience with any good Cordless Framing Nailers?
> 
> I have been enjoying my Paslode 16ga Trim Nailer, it has worked out very well for trim work around windows and other small jobs. However, in 3 months I sent it back twice for warranty repairs. Therefore, I am hesitant to buy their Paslode Framing Nailer just yet, but I love the ease of not carrying around a compressor for small to medium size jobs.
> 
> Also, I realize that there are many people who love their pneumatic framing nailers; however, I want to keep this discussion focused on cordless framing nailer reviews (good or bad). Thanks


I have 2 Paslode cordless framing nailers and haven't had any problems with them. Keep the filter clean and the slides well oiled and you'll have yourself a jewel.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

I had both Paslode framer and trim nailer.

I found them to be more finicky and more of a maintenance issue than a convenience.

...not to mention, more expensive to run than a pneumatic.


----------



## HEINC (Mar 24, 2013)

tenon0774 said:


> I had both Paslode framer and trim nailer.
> 
> I found them to be more finicky and more of a maintenance issue than a convenience.
> 
> ...not to mention, more expensive to run than a pneumatic.


I can see your point. If your sheathing a roof deck or indoor framing on remodel it really comes in handy not having to drag a hose around with you. Especially on a roof. I personally love them and rarely even get the pneumatic framers out anymore. The paslode finish nailer I have also and have issues with it quite often.


----------



## KSContractor (Aug 24, 2012)

HEINC said:


> I can see your point. If your sheathing a roof deck or indoor framing on remodel it really comes in handy not having to drag a hose around with you. Especially on a roof. I personally love them and rarely even get the pneumatic framers out anymore. The paslode finish nailer I have also and have issues with it quite often.


So you have the finish nailer and you have had issues, but you do not with the framing nailers? That will make my buying decision much easier, because when my finish nailer is issue free, it is one of my favorite tools.


----------



## HEINC (Mar 24, 2013)

KSContractor said:


> So you have the finish nailer and you have had issues, but you do not with the framing nailers? That will make my buying decision much easier, because when my finish nailer is issue free, it is one of my favorite tools.


The finish is an older model (about 10 yrs old) so that's the main reason I have issues with it. If I use it for a good part of the day and dont clean it real good before next use is when I have problems. The framing nailers are the newer models and seem to be a lot more hardy. In my area a box of nails (1,000 cnt) comes with a fuel cell for about $26.00. Well worth not having to drag around an air hose. Mine have taken quite a beating and still operate very well.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

they all suck too cold not enough battery power too dirty blah blah. i do know hilti has one in euro i here it still works down to about 20degrees i'd like to see it here.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I wouldn't take one for free. I wouldn't even take it to sell it, I'd feel bad for who ever I sold it to


----------



## chippy uk (Aug 17, 2007)

bostitch 16g user, i use it every day it misfires now and then when gas is cold and winds me up, but in uk 80 percent of the carpenters use paslode or other brands such as hitachi, bostitch, makita framing nailers,gas powered trim and framing guns, a few use dewalt trim nailers if they dont mind the bulk of the gun. few use air very few


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I really don't get why so many folks have issues with the Paslode Impulse nailers. I use my 16 gauge angled and 18 gauge straight nailers daily.
I have really come to appreciate freedom from the hose. I find them to be more consistent that pneumatics because there is no variation in air pressure, especially when more than 1 gun is in use. Not pulling hose through hallways and stairways, not to mention inside closets, is not only less aggravating, but more forgiving to corner beads and doors/jambs, etc.

The only issues I have with any of the 8 Impulse guns I own have to due with cold or old fuel. To avoid old fuel, I use them frequently. Cold....well cold doesn't affect me too often these days, due to the nature of my work.

There is obviously situations where air and a compressor are warranted, but it's rare for me to use the compressor for anything other than a pinner or palm nailer these days.


----------



## HEINC (Mar 24, 2013)

loneframer said:


> I really don't get why so many folks have issues with the Paslode Impulse nailers. I use my 16 gauge angled and 18 gauge straight nailers daily.
> I have really come to appreciate freedom from the hose. I find them to be more consistent that pneumatics because there is no variation in air pressure, especially when more than 1 gun is in use. Not pulling hose through hallways and stairways, not to mention inside closets, is not only less aggravating, but more forgiving to corner beads and doors/jambs, etc.
> 
> The only issues I have with any of the 8 Impulse guns I own have to due with cold or old fuel. To avoid old fuel, I use them frequently. Cold....well cold doesn't affect me too often these days, due to the nature of my work.
> ...


When your sheathing a roof on a 9/12 slope or better that paslode impulse is a jewel. Having hoses and safety ropes is a major pain. Just wish there was a cordless coil nailer that could handle installing shingles.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

HEINC said:


> When your sheathing a roof on a 9/12 slope or better that paslode impulse is a jewel. Having hoses and safety ropes is a major pain. Just wish there was a cordless coil nailer that could handle installing shingles.


I'm assuming you mean cedar shingles, because Paslode has a roofing nailer for asphalt shingles...and a stapler that several guys use for siding.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

I have all the newer variations of the paslodes. They all are beyond finicky. I spend so much time cleaning and trying this and that, then give them a try and nothing. Fricking nothing. Several times i have nearly ripped my shoulder out of the socket trying to throw it in frustration but refusing go let go of it. Guys around me look and just shake their head.

It seems to be a big show every time i go to use it, everyone stops to watch me go ape sh*t.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I wish we got to work on 9/12 pitch. And if you have the hose up over the ridge you can let go of the gun and it doesn't slide to far. I literally laughed the first time I saw a pasload roofing gun. How many of those gas canisters would you go through on a 40sq roof. Not to mention that it takes like 3 seconds to shoot each nail. Junk.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I bought the lith ion paslode framer last year- its freakin sweet for climbing through trusses doing bracing and backing.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a framing gun and a trim gun and I think they are great. I don't use either one every day. I don't like letting the help use them because they are kinda finicky and I am afraid they would drop them and break it.It depends what you are doing.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> I wish we got to work on 9/12 pitch. And if you have the hose up over the ridge you can let go of the gun and it doesn't slide to far. I literally laughed the first time I saw a pasload roofing gun. How many of those gas canisters would you go through on a 40sq roof. Not to mention that it takes like 3 seconds to shoot each nail. Junk.


I agree that 40 sq. warrants a hose, but if I have a bundle or two blow-off to deal with, I'd use the cordless in a heartbeat.

I'd also argue that 3 seconds is probably an exaggeration. Paslode states 2 nails per second. Anyone gunning faster than that is not watching for overdrives or proper nail placement.


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> I wish we got to work on 9/12 pitch. And if you have the hose up over the ridge you can let go of the gun and it doesn't slide to far. I literally laughed the first time I saw a pasload roofing gun. How many of those gas canisters would you go through on a 40sq roof. Not to mention that it takes like 3 seconds to shoot each nail. Junk.


The coil nailer is designed for repair work or skylight install, not complete roofs. Way too slow for that. For me, I rarely use my Paslodes compared to my pneumatic but they do serve their purpose.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

been using impulse framers and 16ga str8 for 10+years no issues

have to know how to clean em and more importantly only LIGHTLY oil ONLY the seals

i've had bad/old fuel cells too, but there have been plenny o times where I was out o fuel on the framer or the 16 str8 trim, and swapped out yellow cap/red fuel or vice versa and been back in biz

folks having problems with em prolly have problems with firearms and vehicle maintenence as well

my.02


----------

